# Double tail in native community???



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

So I was out and saw this really nice HM Double tail and could not resist, now I am trying to avoid setting up another tank due to space restraints but thought about 1 of my 20 gallon tanks for him. In this well established and heavily planted tank all I have in there is 3 E. okefenokee, a few grass shrimp and a small group of H. formosa. Now I know that this Betta could be hit or miss in this tank but I'm thinking of it this way.... The E. okefenokee hide most of the time anyway and I have no care at all for the gras shrimp, the H. formosa are fast little fish that could be eaten but I think that they would have no problem getting away from him and if they don't there is no real loss because they are there as a dither fish for the okefenokee. I know what I am going to do just looking for opinions and maybe past experiences with similar stocking if any. I just think that he would look gorgeous in this tank.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

The major problem I see with this is that from what I know(which is not a big amount about most of the fish you have in that tank) is that those fish are more temperate temperature fish which would cause issues since the betta really needs temps of 78 degrees F or preferably higher-closer to 82 degrees F.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree, the betta needs higher temps to be happy and healthy. Otherwise, with the other fish being fast and his fins so big they should be able to escape.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I do realize that Betta's should have higher temps, this tank is maintained at 76 so I figured it is not too far off from the optimum temp of 78. Right now he is in a 1 gallon tank with no heater that maintains around 72-74 and without setting up another tank it is the best place for him.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Keeping the betta in lower temps with other fish will raise his stress level which will make him more likely to get sick. One thing you can do is get a rubbermaid/steralite container(they normally run under $10) that holds at least 2.5 gallons and get a heater for that kind of accomidation. You would just have to remember to change 100% of the water every other day or so.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Optimum temp for a betta is not 78. I know thats what most places would say but they also say that they live just fine in a quart of water with a water change once a month. The best temp for them is 82-86, 84 being a good in between.


----------

